# Correct Pruning?



## buzz sawyer (Apr 20, 2006)

The attached photos show three trees in my neighborhood that were pruned this past Fall or Winter. (I believe they are water locust, but haven't taken a close look). From what I've read, it seems like they were butchered, but several other trees (pin oaks) in the area have been pruned this way and have done very well. They have a nice shape and haven't developed dead wood. Some seem to have an extreme amount of shoots (lions tail?) at the ends of the branches.

My question is this. Is it acceptable to prune like this if the three looks good with foliage or is this simply to extreme for the good of the tree?


----------



## kennertree (Apr 20, 2006)

Its topping. An unacceptable practice done by non professional tree companys. That is horrible.


----------



## yooper (Apr 21, 2006)

*Topping*

Topping which is a poor maintenance practice often used to control the size of a tree. it involves the indiscriminate cutting of branches and stems leaving long stubs. There are synonyms that include rounding-over, heading-back, dehorning, capping and hat-racking. it is often improperly referred to as pollarding,which is the annual removal of all the previous years growth, 
i would not advise this to do to any tree as the end result will usually not be good in the long run.


----------



## Insometry (Apr 21, 2006)

A bunch of trees in the Joplin area look like that. 

I couldn't believe it.


----------



## grnlfclimber (Apr 21, 2006)

I have seen this in my part of the world also. It's a travesty to carve up a tree to make a buck. Not to mention it looks like HAMMERD Crap!:angry2: :bang:


----------



## treeseer (Apr 21, 2006)

Appearances can be deceiving. Even if you don't see dead wood, that type of pruning causes interior wood to die and decay. The extreme sprouting that you are seeing will be poorly attached, so the tree will be less safe in the long run than if the trees had never been hacked.

http://www.treesaregood.com/treecare/topping.aspx

Whoever did that work should either learn their trade or get out of it.:help:


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 21, 2006)

Correct pruning would be only trimming trees during dormancy, and removals the rest of the year?


----------



## treeseer (Apr 21, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> Correct pruning would be only trimming trees during dormancy, and removals the rest of the year?



Who said that? Makes no sense  to me.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Apr 21, 2006)

Well, sounds like my gut feeling was right. I always thought a tree should look like it grew naturally. I never realized what an exacting science/art it is, but I'm glad to have found resources to do it correctly on this site. Again, I am extremely impressed with the dedication and professionalism I've experienced here. Thanks!


----------



## rebelman (Apr 21, 2006)

That type pruning is against ANSI standard.


----------



## Tree Frog (Apr 22, 2006)

xtremetrees said:


> Correct pruning would be only trimming trees during dormancy, and removals the rest of the year?



This seems strange since sap heavy trees are recommended to be pruned after leafing out. 

Here is a link to an extension that talks about pruning times:

http://www.ext.nodak.edu/county/cass/horticulture/treeshrub/when.htm


----------



## xtremetrees (Apr 22, 2006)

I can print that link.. Thanks frogman


----------



## SilentElk (Apr 22, 2006)

Those trees are fugly. Kindal ike they decided halfway through that maybe they shouldnt remove the whole tree so decided to leave the trunk.


----------



## woodchux (Apr 22, 2006)

The really crazy thing is 
around here
when people see this type of work 
some actually think this looks good 
and want their trees hacked like that too !


----------



## treeseer (Apr 23, 2006)

woodchux said:


> The really crazy thing is
> around here
> when people see this type of work
> some actually think this looks good
> and want their trees hacked like that too !



Yeah that is crazy, still happens but what can we do but make trees look like they should and advertise that look as the safest look possible.


----------



## jmack (Apr 23, 2006)

buzz sawyer said:


> The attached photos show three trees in my neighborhood that were pruned this past Fall or Winter. (I believe they are water locust, but haven't taken a close look). From what I've read, it seems like they were butchered, but several other trees (pin oaks) in the area have been pruned this way and have done very well. They have a nice shape and haven't developed dead wood. Some seem to have an extreme amount of shoots (lions tail?) at the ends of the branches.
> 
> My question is this. Is it acceptable to prune like this if the three looks good with foliage or is this simply to extreme for the good of the tree?


unacceptable practice, tree is deformed and maimed it does not look good and it is extemely unhealthy and could result in the death of the tree. a heinous crime


----------



## clearance (Apr 23, 2006)

jmack said:


> unacceptable practice, tree is deformed and maimed it does not look good and it is extemely unhealthy and could result in the death of the tree. a heinous crime


Heinous crime, how about not very good treework? How would you describe an axe murder? Calm down, its only trees.


----------



## jmack (Apr 23, 2006)

clearance said:


> Heinous crime, how about not very good treework? How would you describe an axe murder? Calm down, its only trees.


heinous crime against nature my good spiking pal


----------



## jmack (Apr 23, 2006)

clearance said:


> Heinous crime, how about not very good treework? How would you describe an axe murder? Calm down, its only trees.


oh yeah and that aint treework that is a butcher who is on vacation looking to put a few bills in his pocket


----------



## arboristman (May 20, 2006)

thats just horrible work.it shows the person who did that has no clue what they are doing,and or just plain dont care.
wunder what they will do when new sprouts grow and brake off landing on a child playing under the tree and it kills them.
this is why you only hire a pro arborist to work on trees!!!
sure it cost more than a hacker,fly by night crew,but how much do you value your trees and peoples safty.its just sickning to see this.


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (May 20, 2006)

clearance said:


> Heinous crime, how about not very good treework? How would you describe an axe murder? Calm down, its only trees.




Much as it pains me to do so, I have to agree with clearance. Keep some perspective, folks!


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 20, 2006)

Interesting this thread came up again. As I drove down the street today, I noticed one tree has shoots coming out all over it. Two others have little growth if any. They still look awful.

One more question. Obviously they should have had attention long before this but since they didn't, what other choices were there short of removing the tree? Any way you look at it, some big wood had to be removed. Or would removal be preferrable so a new, smaller tree could be planted? I know it's difficult to say without seeing the tree beforehand. What would an arborist have recommended?


----------



## woodchux (May 20, 2006)

I'd have went with crown reduction , with drop crotch pruning


----------



## arboristman (May 21, 2006)

woodchux said:


> I'd have went with crown reduction , with drop crotch pruning



agree,if possible that is.sometimes the wrong type of tree is planted in the wrong location.for sure before that butchure job was done.remove it and plant the correct type of tree.
thats a good way to lose your license in this state.but thats obviouse who ever did that is not an arborist,but a tree cutter,huge difference,and it shows,anyone who agrees or worse,one who does this kind of work does not have the proper trainning and for sure is not a certified arborist.


----------



## woodchux (May 21, 2006)

Those look like they were probably some pretty nice trees in the pics.
(before they were hacked)


----------



## jrizman (May 22, 2006)

Homeowners get roped into this type of 'trimming' all the time. Some dude knocks on the door and says they have a crew and will trim the tree for 1/2 price! WOW what a deal! right...

sorry to say it happens very often. I tell people all the time that they killed the tree. It leafs out the next spring and thats about it. These trees dont usually live for very long (many of the species I see are ash, oak, and other trees that are severely harmed by topping).

A lot of people like to pollard the mulberry, crape myrtle and others but this is a different process all together.
here is an interesting article on pollarding:
http://www.mntca.org/Newsletter/newsletters/pollarding.htm
Again, this is a very different thing to do and I dont promote this type of pruning either, but if done yearly, these trees can be kept safe (small) and provide the homeowner with what they are looking for.


----------

